# Late summer kitties



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm still craving saltwater, but in the mean time, the James River will do. 

http://robchoi-fishing.blogspot.com/2010/09/late-summer-kitties.html


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

right on, nothing wrong with that.


----------



## YakAttack (Aug 8, 2006)

Nice cats!


----------



## FinsupVB (Jun 22, 2005)

Damn I was looking for pics of Cats. Thanks Rob got my hopes all up for nothing... Nice work dude!


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice.


----------



## Moc (Jul 11, 2008)

Great kitties Rob! See you at the TKAA tournament.


----------

